# Kein Sound in Spielen bitte um Hilfe



## PyroSan (17. September 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe das Problem das ich bei allen Spielen die ich neu installiert habe seit dem 01.06.2018 kein Sound habe. Alles was vorher drauf war funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Ich habe habe überall Sound außer bei den Spielen die ich nach dem Datum gedownloadet/Installiert habe. Ich habe die Audioausgabe bei den Spielen überprüft und es sind die selben wie bei den Spielen wo ich Sound habe.
Alle Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand, habe die auch manuell von der Hersteller Seite gezogen. Habe ein MSI Gaming Laptop und mit Kopfhörer (Klinke/Kein USB) ändert sich da auch nichts. Bin echt am verzweifeln. Das Internet hier ist echt bescheiden und daher würde ich ungerne den Laptop platt machen und alles neu runterladen müssen (Letzte Möglichkeit für mich). 

Ich hoffe mir kann hier einer helfen.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2018)

Noch mal für mich zum Verständnis:

Spiele, die du seit dem 01.06.2018 installiert hast haben keinen Sound wenn du diese startest, wenn du aber *heute* Spiele startest die du vor dem Datum installiert hast, dann hast du Sound? 

Das klingt für mich sehr merkwürdig, irgendwie. Was hast du für ein Betriebssystem? Hast du mal geschaut ob ggf. unter Lautstärkemixer, Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol, die Programme / Spiele warum auch immer einzeln deaktiviert sind?


----------



## PyroSan (17. September 2018)

Ja das verstehe ich ja auch selber nicht warum das so ist. Ich habe Windows 10 64x und im Mixer ist alles aktiviert und als Ausgabequelle hat es genau die selbe wie die Spiele wo es funktioniert. Ingame Einstellungen auch schon gecheckt sind alle gleich.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2018)

Ggf. mal einen neuen Soundtreiber vom Anbieter des Mainboards besorgen, den alten deinstallieren und den neuen Treiber frisch installieren?!

Aber wenn die Ausgabequelle gleich ist, und nicht irgendwie als digitalen Ausgang, dann fällt mir jetzt langsam nichts mehr ein außer weiter im Trüben zu fischen. Hast du ggf. andere Programme installiert, die einen eigenen Soundtreiber bzw. Soundausgabe mitbringen? 

Was sagt denn der Geräte-Manager? Rechtsklick auf das Windowssymbol und dann Geräte-Manager.

Irgendwelche Einträge? Fragezeichen? Fehlende Treiber? Unbekannte Geräte?


----------



## PyroSan (17. September 2018)

Soundtreiber vom Mainboard anbieter habe ich schon gedownloadet da passierte nichts. Ausgabequelle habe ich nur die eine Realtek High Defininition Audio . Im Geräte-Manager ist alles Tutti da findet er kein Problem oder keine alten Treiber. Es ist echt wie verhext. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2018)

Was heißt da passierte nichts? Wurde nichts installiert? 

Ggf. die Soundkarte im Geräte-Manager deinstallieren, Rechtsklick auf Realtek High Def. Audio & dann mal den PC neustarten, Windows 10 dürfte dann entweder die Standardtreiber installieren und falls nicht, dann nochmal die heruntergeladenen Treiber probieren.


----------



## PyroSan (17. September 2018)

Hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Und mit nichts passiert meinte ich das sich da nichts geändert hat ich hatte die selben fehler auch mit den Treibern vom Mainboard Anbieter.


----------



## PyroSan (17. September 2018)

So habe etwas herrausgefunden. Ich habe meine JBL Flip 3 Bluetooth Boxen verbunden (Selbsterklärend über Bluetooth) und jetzt habe ich über die Boxen sound. Scheint also das es wirklich an dem Sound Chip vom Laptop liegt da ja mein Headset über die Klinke Büchse verbunden wird klappt es mit den auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2018)

PyroSan schrieb:


> So habe etwas herrausgefunden. Ich habe meine JBL Flip 3 Bluetooth Boxen verbunden (Selbsterklärend über Bluetooth) und jetzt habe ich über die Boxen sound. Scheint also das es wirklich an dem Sound Chip vom Laptop liegt da ja mein Headset über die Klinke Büchse verbunden wird klappt es mit den auch nicht.



Du hast offenbar Bluetooth am Laptop aktiv, und der Laptop will das für den Sound nutzen. Oder hattest du Bluetooth erst jetzt zum ersten mal aktiviert? ^^ 

So oder so: wenn die Laptopspeaker aktiv sein sollen, müsste es an sich ganz einfach so gehen: erst die Programme, von denen du Sound haben willst, beenden, dann rechtsklick bei dem Lautsprecher rechts unten bei Windows, Soundeinstellungen, Ausgabegerät auswählen und da vlt auch mal mehrere Dinge ausprobieren. Oder hast du das alles schon gemacht?


----------



## PyroSan (18. September 2018)

Ich habe das Bluetooth aktiviert um zu testen ob es an der Soundkarte vom Laptop liegt oder ob es allgemein einfach nicht klappt mit dem Ton. Jetzt weiß ich zumindestens das es an der Soundkarte liegt und das ich mit einem USB Headset auch ton kriegen müsste. Trotzdem ein Rätsel warum manche Spiele Ton haben und andere nicht. Das mit den Soundeinstellungen habe ich schon ausprobiert. Ich habe das problem seit mitte Juni , ich habe mich schon tot recherchiert und in vielen Foren schon nachgefragt aber keiner weiß wirklich wie er mir helfen kann da das anscheinend noch nie jemand hatte von den


----------



## Bazillus (18. September 2018)

PyroSan schrieb:


> Ja das verstehe ich ja auch selber nicht warum das so ist. Ich habe Windows 10 64x und im Mixer ist alles aktiviert und als Ausgabequelle hat es genau die selbe wie die Spiele wo es funktioniert. Ingame Einstellungen auch schon gecheckt sind alle gleich.



Könntest du bitte mal einen Screenshot von Deiner Wiedergabe Liste erstellen?

Den Satz :"Im Mixer ist jetzt alles aktiviert" finde ich etwas eigenartig.
Hast du jetzt alles bei den Soundeinstellungen in der Wiedergabe Liste aktiviert?

Hast du einen PS4 Controller angeschlossen?
Dann wird bei einigen Spielen der Sound ggf. darüber laufen, hier müsste dieser in der Wiedergabeliste deaktivert werden.


----------



## PyroSan (18. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PS4 Controller ist nicht angeschlossen. Mit "Im Mixer ist jetzt alles aktiviert" meinte ich dass alle sachen auf voller Lautstärke sind und alle über die selbe Ausgabequelle laufen.


----------

